# iJoy Combo Squonk RDTA 25mm



## Bulldog (6/5/18)

Struggling to find reviews on this RDTA. Anyone got one that can share their thoughts please. Is it easy to fill if not using on a squonk mod.


----------



## Brenden (6/5/18)

Bulldog said:


> Struggling to find reviews on this RDTA. Anyone got one that can share their thoughts please. Is it easy to fill if not using on a squonk mod.


It is very easy to fill,but this mode isn't good it's very very under rated with power mine gives me about 25 watts in reality on its max 100watt due to it not having a voltage booster the max voltage you will get is 3.8v wether you run it at 25watt or 100w you still get 3.8v so if voltage is constant 3.8v and your resistance is constant at say 0.4 then Mathematically you only getting about 36watt even if it's powered full, bigger coils have horrible ramp up time I was forced to stuff two tiny coils in mine too get a decent vape, not sure how it works with zero resistance wire, oh and the battery life is horrible with the 18650 and the 20700 drops bars after 5 or 6 Puffs and Lowers your wattage even more cause your voltage decreases,I regret buying mine only good thing is the RDA it came with,great flavour easy to build deep juice channel,if not using on a squonk mod it comes with a normal pin so it's the same as any RDA hope this helps!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Bulldog (6/5/18)

Thank You @Brenden. I have heard that the 100w squonk is very disappointing. I am referring more to the RDTA found here. If you say the RDA is good then that is a good sign

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Brenden (6/5/18)

Bulldog said:


> Thank You @Brenden. I have heard that the 100w squonk is very disappointing. I am referring more to the RDTA found here. If you say the RDA is good then that is a good sign


Luckily I own one of those and I can tell you if you not going to use it in squonk mode don't bother getting it,huge pain to fill since the coils block the fill port,you will need like a needle nose to fill,or end up straight dripping onto coil defeating the purpose of it even being a tank,postless design is appealing but not worth the hassle unless you use it in squonk then it's a beast

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Brenden (6/5/18)

@Bulldog please not that my capo came with a Triangle RDA ,I bought this postless one you referring to separately

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

